# Aeropress sediment



## martyistheman (Jan 24, 2014)

Can anyone tell me if the Aeropress leaves any sediment in the cup?


----------



## TheDude (May 11, 2013)

The Aeropress is great at making a clean cup, without sediment in the cup (if used with the standard paper filter).


----------



## Iaiain (Apr 17, 2014)

Able Disk Fine Coffee Filter (stainless steel) for Aeropress also does an excellent job.


----------



## Kyle548 (Jan 24, 2013)

Generally any brewer with a paper filter wont have sediment unless you tear the paper.


----------

